

Rise and fall of tech (viz) - boredguy8
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/business/a-gadgets-life/

======
bgraves
I think it's interesting that cordless phone and corded phone trend lines are
very nearly converging. I wonder if some new method of communication (post-
smartphone) will mean the same fate for today's hot communication technology?

